# Importing from NAS, store locally



## denisl (Feb 25, 2018)

Operating System: Win 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Version: 7.2 [ 1156743 ]

Hello
I'm new to Lightroom CC Classic.  I have 1000+ pictures on my NAS drive and would like to import those pictures into lightroom but store them on my local computer essentially leaving me with 2 copies.  

When I import pictures from my camera I send them to NAS directly.  Then I'd like to have LR import from NAS and keep a local working copy (on SSD).

I added my NAS folder to LR and have all my pictures in LR but I think I'm working off the NAS photos.  
Can I do this with LR? 

Thanks


----------



## Gavin Lipscombe (Feb 25, 2018)

When you import use Create 2nd copy, near the top on import options on right hand side.  I would suggest import to Lightroom local folder and create 2nd copy on NAS.
Lightroom will then import to the local folder and use this as your working copy and create a backup copy on your NAS.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 25, 2018)

Don't use Lightroom's 'Second copy' feature for this. It will create copies in an entirely different folder structure, so it will be difficult to find these again if you ever need them. Use a separate backup utility to create a 'clone' of the folders.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 25, 2018)

I agree with Johan. When you want to use the photo's on the NAS as a backup then you probably want to be able to reconstruct an entire folderstructure when needed. On windows i can recommend SyncBack. The free edition does allow a validation that check's the integrity of the copied images.

The 'second copy' option in Lightoom does serve a purpose however. When you work with DNG's (as i do) and want to keep a copy of your original RAW than this is a perfect tool for it. It does not alter the copy image at all (as the 'normal' import can), only the name of the file is changed to the same as the imported photo. So, the name of the copy is the only 'link' to the original file.


----------



## denisl (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. 
Is there a way to reset my LR install and start over to re-import my images from local SSD then copy to NAS?
I also run daily backups of my NAS and PC so I have copies of copies.   I want to wipe the slate clean and start over if possible.

Unless I don't need to of course... but nothing to lose if I do.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 25, 2018)

denisl said:


> but nothing to lose if I do


Yes, if you make a big mistake there could be..

One big disadvantage to start over again is that you will lose all edits you made. These are kept in the LR database, not in the images.
So, i would not delete anything before you understand 100% what's going. First make the new structure. Only delete the old structure when you are OK with the new one.


----------



## denisl (Feb 25, 2018)

I have no images with edits to save.  I'm using LR for the first time, it's literally been installed for 3 days on my computer.  As a LR novice, I think it would be easier for me to start from scratch.  I'm not sure how I would create the new structure then deal with all the duplicate images, etc.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, you are right. In this situation it's nog only save to start over again but logical also.


----------



## denisl (Feb 25, 2018)

Great, is there instructions to "start over" - start a new database, etc?


----------



## prbimages (Feb 26, 2018)

denisl said:


> I'm new to Lightroom CC Classic. I have 1000+ pictures on my NAS drive and would like to import those pictures into lightroom but store them on my local computer essentially leaving me with 2 copies.
> 
> When I import pictures from my camera I send them to NAS directly. Then I'd like to have LR import from NAS and keep a local working copy (on SSD).
> 
> ...


Not sure if I understand exactly what you want to do, but here goes ...



> I have 1000+ pictures on my NAS drive ...


 That's fine. You can leave them there.



> ... would like to import those pictures into Lightroom but store them on my local computer essentially leaving me with 2 copies.


 That's also fine.



> When I import pictures from my camera I send them to NAS directly.


 I take this to mean that you COPY your pictures from your camera to your NAS. That's fine. Be careful when you say you "import" your pictures, as the word "import" has a different meaning within Lightroom.



> Then I'd like to have LR import from NAS and keep a local working copy (on SSD).


 Also fine. When you import your photos into Lightroom, you can use the "Copy" option in the import dialog to make a new copy of the photos on your SSD.



> I added my NAS folder to LR and have all my pictures in LR but I think I'm working off the NAS photos.


 It depends how you "added" your NAS folder to Lightroom. If you used the "Add" option in the Import dialog, then yes, your photos will have remained in place on the NAS, and Lightroom will be referencing them there.

You should note there are three main options when importing photos: _Copy_, _Move_, and _Add_. It seems you want to use _Copy _to make new copies of your pictures on your SSD. If you use _Move_, then the images will be added to your SSD but deleted from your NAS. If you use _Add_, then you won't get a second copy, and the original images on your NAS will be referenced by Lightroom.

It is important to note that your pictures are not really IN Lightroom, they are merely referenced from Lightroom. In other words, Lightroom's catalog just keeps pointers to where your images are located. There is only one pointer for each image; so a picture in Lightroom will be either on your SSD or on your NAS, but not both.

As for starting over again, you can just use File -> New Catalog in the Lightroom menu to create a new empty catalog. And you can just delete the old Catalog file if you don't need it any more.


----------



## denisl (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for the detailed response.  Noted on the use of import, I can see how that can create confusion. If I choose "copy" to create a local copy, will LR still see the NAS copy?  Is the NAS copy just used for the import/copy but never again referenced?  I ask because I was thinking of having my Camera copy pictures from the SD card to my local SSD (instead of NAS as I do today) then have LR create the second copy on NAS.  But I'm not sure how LR knows which is my preferred working copy.


----------



## prbimages (Feb 26, 2018)

denisl said:


> Thanks for the detailed response.  Noted on the use of import, I can see how that can create confusion. If I choose "copy" to create a local copy, will LR still see the NAS copy?  Is the NAS copy just used for the import/copy but never again referenced?  I ask because I was thinking of having my Camera copy pictures from the SD card to my local SSD (instead of NAS as I do today) then have LR create the second copy on NAS.  But I'm not sure how LR knows which is my preferred working copy.


If you use _Copy _during import, you will get a new copy wherever you specify, and LR will no longer have any knowledge about the original copy.



> But I'm not sure how LR knows which is my preferred working copy.


 Lightroom's working copy is the one which results from the import process. So if you use _Copy _during import, it is the _copy _which will be referenced in Lightroom, whether it is on the NAS or the SSD.

It seems you need to decide whether to initially put your photos on your NAS, then copy to your SSD, or vice versa. (Assuming you do want two copies; see below.) Whatever you decide, you need to be _consistent_. Otherwise, you will end up with some images on your SSD and some on your NAS and things will get confused real fast.

Another point - you are trying to use Lightroom to create copies of your images, but that is not necessarily the only approach you can take. If you are mainly concerned about having backups of your photos, then it might be better to simply put your photos on your SSD, and run a separate backup process to backup all your files (your photos and your catalog) to your NAS. See Johan's comment above.

There is also the option to have Lightroom create a second copy during import - this was also mentioned above.

Ideally, you should think and experiment a bit, and find out what will work best for you. There is no real "correct" answer, but you'll get lots of opinions if you have any further questions.


----------

